# Cube 2014



## ReactionGTC (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
gibts denn schon news was Cube nächstes Jahr neues bringt?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vincy (29. Juni 2013)

Viele neue bunte Fahrräder, insbesondere mit 650b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (30. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Viele neue bunte Fahrräder, insbesondere mit 650b.



Woher weißt du das  Hast noch mehr Infos


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Juni 2013)

Das sind die Trends, das ist doch allgemein bekannt.
Also Trend heißt hier: die Herstellern bauen vermehrt solche Bikes, damit die Kunden meinen, sich ein neues kaufen zu müssen.

Ich weiß noch was über die 2014er-Räder: Sie werden teurer und/oder schlechter ausgestattet sein als die 2013er.


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2013)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> Hast noch mehr Infos


  AMS series, Aluversion vom Stereo(Fritzz?), Hardtails


----------



## QBE84 (1. Juli 2013)

Es wäre schön wenn wieder mehr ALU Bikes gebaut werden, sei es aus der Reaction Serie oder halt das Stereo als Beispiel. Ich will kein Carbon und ich will auch kein 29er !! Warum baut man nicht ein solides wendiges ALU Touren Bike wie z.b das damalige AMS 120 mit 26er Laufrädern. Das wäre was.  Ich fühle mich auf 29ern sowas von unsportlich, das sind Alt Herren Räder


----------



## Jole1982 (1. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> AMS series, Aluversion vom Stereo(Fritzz?), Hardtails



Und bitte lieber Gott.. Das Stereo in so ner ähnlichen Farbe wie die Teamräder


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube bunter können die 2014 Cube Teile nicht werden.
Eventuell kommt ja ein Cube Marketing Fuzzi auf die schlaue Idee die Bikes ohne Laufräder zu liefern - da sich dann der geneigte Kunde sein " ganz auf seinen persönlichen Fahrstil" abgestimmte Räder im Zubehör kaufen kann.
Warte noch auf das Nischenmodell EnduroAllMountain zum Touren.


----------



## Trail-Max (1. Juli 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn wieder mehr ALU Bikes gebaut werden, sei es aus der Reaction Serie oder halt das Stereo als Beispiel. Ich will kein Carbon und ich will auch kein 29er !! Warum baut man nicht ein solides wendiges ALU Touren Bike wie z.b das damalige AMS 120 mit 26er Laufrädern. Das wäre was. Ich fühle mich auf 29ern sowas von unsportlich, das sind Alt Herren Räder


 

Das kann ich unterschreiben

29er finde ich unendlich hässlich!:kotz:

Klassisch 26 zoll Alu ist einfach eleganter!

Am besten ein Hardtail, so wie mein LTD!


----------



## Jole1982 (2. Juli 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich glaube bunter können die 2014 Cube Teile nicht werden.
> 
> 
> Also die Stereo Varianten nen ich nun mal nicht bunt   da geht mehr siehe Action Team Bikes


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Juli 2013)

Also wird bestimmt auch das Stereo jetzt bunti gemacht.

Und SLX mit Sunringlé Mühlsteinschwere LRS an jedes Modell zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. Juli 2013)

Mein nächstes wird evtl. das Carver ICB02


----------



## kaktusflo (4. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> AMS series, Aluversion vom Stereo(Fritzz?), Hardtails


 

Das eine Aluversion vom Stereo kommen soll hat mein Händler vor Ort auch schon mal vor Monaten angesprochen. 

Wäre super wenn da was kommt!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (4. Juli 2013)

Ist ja auch irgendwie naheliegend. Da fehlt eine preiswertere Alternative, um die Lücke des bisherigen Stereo zu schließen. Ebenso beim Fritzz.


----------



## gzero (4. Juli 2013)

Es lebe das Rot-Weisse Cube Reaction Pro...come back....


----------



## Tomorrow1 (7. Juli 2013)

Und ich wünschte mir, das Cube mehr in die Technik stecken würde, anstatt eine Armada mit dem Design zu beschäftigen. Diese Apple-Image-Nummer geht mir allmählich bei Cube mächtig auf den Sack. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kippt nämlich mittlerweile...


----------



## bluebird86 (11. Juli 2013)

gibt es denn schon genaueres über ein Alu Stereo?
vllt schon Bilder eines Prototyps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2013)




----------



## bluebird86 (12. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Danke ! 

Sieht gut aus 

hoffentlich kommt es in einer schlichten farbe


----------



## Deus.X (12. Juli 2013)

Also was mir so richtig auf dem Senkel geht, ist das das cube fritzz abgeschafft wurde
So ein Fettes Bike ð¢


----------



## sebbl_1860 (13. Juli 2013)

Also ich wäre ja auch für das 2014´er Cube Stereo in der farbe wie es das Cube Action Team Fährt!


----------



## QBE84 (17. Juli 2013)

yeah ein ALu Stereo, das könnte mein nächstes Bike werden


----------



## timmey3095 (18. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtk646QSPR8"]CUBE - Forget everything youÂ´ve ever heard about Ebikes - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## --HANK-- (18. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß sollte es das Stereo bereits dieses Jahr als aluversion geben, ist aber durch die internen Test's gerauscht... 
Hat zumindest mein Händler verzapft....


----------



## knoerrli (23. Juli 2013)

Deus.X schrieb:


> Also was mir so richtig auf dem Senkel geht, ist das das cube fritzz abgeschafft wurde....



Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Ein etwas leichteres Fritzz wäre auch mein Fav. 
Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem 2011er vollends zufrieden. Die neuen Stereos mit diesem Knick im Oberrohr finde ich ziemlich abartig(erinnern mich immer ans WLS).


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Juli 2013)

Die Umlenkungen und die Wippe sehen ja übel aus. Irgendwie sehen die Geos und anlenkungen bei den Herstellern gleich aus.


----------



## Deus.X (28. Juli 2013)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Ein etwas leichteres Fritzz wäre auch mein Fav.
> Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem 2011er vollends zufrieden. Die neuen Stereos mit diesem Knick im Oberrohr finde ich ziemlich abartig(erinnern mich immer ans WLS).



Stimmt aber auch die Wippe für den Dämpfer find ich nicht gerade innovativ,das hat mich bei den anderen Bikes schon gestört, deswegen fritzz ist Kult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReactionGTC (1. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Hallo,

es wird dass neue Fritzz sein. Ist in der neuen Bike zu lesen. Es wird ihn mit 160mm Federweg in 650B geben ,und mit 180mm in 26 geben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## knoerrli (1. August 2013)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> ...es wird dass neue Fritzz sein. Ist in der neuen Bike zu lesen. Es wird ihn mit 160mm Federweg in 650B geben ,und mit 180mm in 26 geben.



Das glaub ich erst wenn ich es seh. In Willingen waren sich die Cube Mitarbeiter ziemlich einig das es kein Fritzz mehr geben wird .

Wenn ich mir die Dämpferkonstruktion so anseh, ist das wohl eher das Stereo mit Alurahmen. Das soll zur Eurobike vorgestellt werden. Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Capic Biker (1. August 2013)

Ich glaub nicht das die wieder zurück gehn  auf 26 Zoll beim Stereo.


----------



## ReactionGTC (1. August 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Artikel in der neuen Bike:




Zum vergrößern bitte anklicken

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2013)

Chic!


----------



## knoerrli (1. August 2013)

Na wenigstens ist da kein Knick im Oberrohr.
Das muss man sich auf jeden Fall mal genauer anschauen wenns dann wirklich beim Händler steht.


----------



## Boshard (1. August 2013)

Optisch ist das nicht meins 
und zumal noch mehr von dem Fox gedöns am Rad.
Mal sehen wie schnel der Float X den geist auf geben wird 
bestimmt änlich wie das Olle CTD system.


----------



## Capic Biker (1. August 2013)

Bin froh das ich das 2013 hab.
Das 2014 gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## energY89 (2. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9qs7I6yCEA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUF9SrU6740dK8TmW9adIRkQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deus.X (2. August 2013)

echt übel kann  ich mit der blöden wippe einfach nicht anfreunden 
Das war ja das geile an dem Fritzz und Stereo die Anordnung vom Dämpfer


----------



## knoerrli (3. August 2013)

energY89 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9qs7I6yCEA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUF9SrU6740dK8TmW9adIRkQ



Die Farbgebung find ich ja nicht schlecht aber E-bike auf dem trail... never-ever.


----------



## kaktusflo (3. August 2013)

knoerrli schrieb:


> ...aber E-bike auf dem trail... never-ever.


----------



## CelticTiger (4. August 2013)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier der Artikel in der neuen Bike:
> 
> 
> ...



Von der Farbgebung wieder einmal gelungen! 
Ich kann mich aber einfach nicht an das neue (alte) Design mit dem Dämpfer im Rahmendreieck parallel zum Sattelrohr gewöhnen.  Dagegen waren die alten Stereos und Fritzzens echte Hingucker! 
Geo und Kinematik sind zwar große Klasse: Ich war bei Probefahrten echt angetan, wie viel fluffiger, luftiger und sensibler sich die neue Stereo-Reihe fährt. *Aber:* Mir persönlich gefällt das 08/15-Design einfach nicht! Schade, daß man das markante und individuelle Design aufgegeben hat. Ob es in Hinsicht auf die Funktionalität wohl sooo alternativlos war?


----------



## SnakeEye (5. August 2013)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier der Artikel in der neuen Bike:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

In welcher Ausgabe genau soll das denn stehen? Meines Wissens nach kommt die neue Bike erst am 13ten in die Läden? In der "Aktuellen" habe ich nichts gefunden (08/13)


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2013)

Abonenten bekommen die Hefte früher. Meine Freeride war auch schon letzte Woche im Briefkasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petermonty (5. August 2013)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-bikes-fritzz-650b-160-hpa-prototype-13-47469


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2013)

*Cube Fritzz 650b 160 HPA* (Vorserienmodell)
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-bikes-fritzz-650b-160-hpa-prototype-13-47469


----------



## Dieter55 (5. August 2013)

...,

irgendwie befremdet mich die Farbgebung von Cube und Radon schon das ganze Jahr.
Und in 2014 scheint es nicht besser zu werden. 

Dann habe ich mit dem kürzlichen Markenwechsel ja überhaupt nichts falsch gemacht.
Farben sind eben Geschmacksache.


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2013)

*CUBE Hybrid Series 2014*






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkrNaPmx1GM"]CUBE Hybrid Series - Stereo Hybrid - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## --HANK-- (8. August 2013)

E - Bike ist zwar nichts für mich, gefällt mir aber trotzdem 
Woher stammt das Foto?





Vincy schrieb:


> *CUBE Hybrid Series 2014*


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. August 2013)

Das Blau gefällt mir...


----------



## QBE84 (8. August 2013)

Hatt ggf schon jemand etwas zu den eher preiswerter Cube Bikes in Erfahrung bringen können ?
Wird man beispielsweise beim Attention oder Acid auch von 26 auf 27,5 Zoll wechseln ?


----------



## CelticTiger (9. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *CUBE Hybrid Series 2014*



Das sieht doch schon eher nach Fahrrad aus. 
Ich hoffe ja, daß man, bis ich im Rentenalter bin, einem guten AM Fully den E-Antrieb überhaupt nicht mehr ansieht. 
Und in 80 Jahren gibt es dann bestimmt den ersten Materie-Antimaterie-Antrieb für's Fahrrad.
Man darf gespannt sein.....


----------



## ReactionGTC (9. August 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...a-26-zwei-neue-enduros-fuer-2014.839552.2.htm


----------



## Vincy (9. August 2013)

*Cube Fritzz 180 HPA 26*







*Cube Fritzz 160 HPA 650b*







*Die Abbildungen sind alle noch Vorserienmodelle!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2013)

Die farben finde ich etwas übertrieben


----------



## ReactionGTC (9. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Die farben finde ich etwas übertrieben



Beide Lackierungen wird es in Serie nicht geben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## CelticTiger (9. August 2013)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Beide Lackierungen wird es in Serie nicht geben.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Schade!!!!   Das Grasgrün ist doch wohl absolut genial und paßt für dieses Bike nahezu ideal.  Das gelungene 70er Jahre Rot gibt's ja bereits seit letztem Jahr.
Blöde, daß man hier nicht mehr Mut zu knalligeren Farben an den Tag legt. 
Aber wenigstens ist man von dem langweiligen Eloxalschwartz in Serie runtergekommen und zeigt immer öfter bunte Farben.


----------



## Maas89 (9. August 2013)

Also das neue Fritzz gefällt mir richtig gut  In 650B wäre es wirklich eine Überlegung wert. Aber warten wir mal die Preise ab, die werden sich wieder gewaschen haben.


----------



## Vincy (9. August 2013)

In der bike wurden Preise fÃ¼r die Fritzz 160 650b genannt. 3 Modelle soll es da geben. Das Basismodell fÃ¼r 1999â¬ und das Topmodell fÃ¼r 3599â¬. 
Das Fritzz 180 26er soll angeblich erst ab 2999â¬ anfangen.


----------



## CelticTiger (9. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> In der bike wurden Preise fÃ¼r die Fritzz 160 650b genannt. 3 Modelle soll es da geben. Das Basismodell fÃ¼r 1999â¬ und das Topmodell fÃ¼r 3599â¬.
> Das Fritzz 180 26er soll angeblich erst ab 2999â¬ anfangen.



Eigentlich sollte man annehmen, daÃ auch die Fachhandelsmarken aufgrund des enormen Preisdrucks durch die Direktanbieter zumindest ihre Preise ein klein wenig anpassen. Bei Cube und anderen renomierten Markenherstellern geht die Entwicklung jedoch in die vÃ¶llig entgegengesetzte Richtung. Einige Modelle haben in den letzten Jahren so heftige PreisaufschlÃ¤ge erfahren (z.B. AMS 130/150 SL, vormals Race), die durch gestiegene Lohnkosten, Importnebenkosten, etc. absolut nicht zu rechtfertigen sind. So sind z.B. im â¬ 3000.- Preissegment bei AM-Bikes absekbare Gabeln keine SelbstverstÃ¤ndlichkeit mehr, wie man bei Ghost, Scott und BMC beobachten kann.
Cube scheint es wohl momentan prÃ¤chtig zu gehen. Bin gespannt, ob sich diese mangelnde FlexibilitÃ¤t in einigen Jahren nicht bitter rÃ¤cht.
Im Grunde genommen ist ein ernstzunehmendes Mountainbike fÃ¼r immer mehr Lohngruppen ein absolutes Luxusobjekt. Konnte sich vor einigen Jahren noch ein Arbeiter oder Angestellter aus der unteren Mittelschicht eine Bike fÃ¼r â¬ 3000.- leisten, wird dies in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr gehen, den perfiden Hartz-Gesetzen mit ihrem systematischen MiÃbrauch durch viele Arbeitgeber sei Dank.
Auf der anderen Seite ist man jedes Jahr auf's Neue erstaunt, wie die Direktanbieter ein Bike der Oberklasse mit Fox-Fahrwerk und durchgehender XT-Austattung fÃ¼r mittlerweile weit unter â¬ 2000.- offerieren kÃ¶nnen.
Die Entwicklung in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren wird auf diesem Sektor sehr spannend werden.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. August 2013)

Fahrräder zu Preisen von Autos ( gebraucht ) ..... der Wahnsinn kennt keine Grenzen.

Nach den Farben zu urteilen, wird nach 29' - 650B jetzt die 80' Sau durch Dorf getrieben.


----------



## Maas89 (10. August 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt was das Einstiegsmodell fÃ¼r 2000â¬ zu bieten hat. Aber das 650B in GrÃ¼n wÃ¤re schon ganz geil  Wobei die Preispolitik immer schlimmer wird. Irgendwann kommt man um einen Versender nichtmehr rum wenn man ein wenig auf den Preis schaut. FÃ¼r die Ersparnis kann ich das Versenderbike oft beim HÃ¤ndler vor Ort zum Service bringen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Beide Lackierungen wird es in Serie nicht geben.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Ist das dann nur wieder fürs Team vorbehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens ist man von dem langweiligen Eloxalschwartz in Serie runtergekommen und zeigt immer öfter bunte Farben.



Also nur schwarz finde ich auch nicht schön, mein Stereo könnte auch etwas mehr Farbe haben 

Aber zu bunt ist auch nichts, da geht einem die Farbe irgendwann auf die Nerven. 
Also bei mir ist das zumindest so


----------



## CelticTiger (10. August 2013)

Immerhin kann man die schwarzen Eloxalrahmen mit farbeloxierten Anbauteilen aufpeppen, was manchmal richtig edel wirkt. Bei bunt lackierten Rahmen sieht sowas nur selten gut aus.


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen 

Und zu schwarz passt ja jede andere Farbe


----------



## Themeankitty (12. August 2013)

Heute auf unserem Hausberg gesichtet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10848924&postcount=10484


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (12. August 2013)

Eines muss man der Entwicklungs-/Designabteilung bei Cube zugute halten: Die E-Bikes von Cube gehören zu den schönsten am Markt.

Beim Stereo hat man den Bosch-Motor (für mich) optisch ansprechend integriert - als einziger Hersteller.
Nebenher bemerkt: ist der Bosch-Motor neu - sieht anders aus als die anderen, die ich kenne.


----------



## petermonty (13. August 2013)

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/fritzz-is-back-cube-fritzz-hpa-160-and-fritzz-hpa-180/

price and colors


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (13. August 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Eines muss man der Entwicklungs-/Designabteilung bei Cube zugute halten: Die E-Bikes von Cube gehören zu den schönsten am Markt.
> 
> Beim Stereo hat man den Bosch-Motor (für mich) optisch ansprechend integriert - als einziger Hersteller.
> Nebenher bemerkt: ist der Bosch-Motor neu - sieht anders aus als die anderen, die ich kenne.



Dieser furchtbare Akkuknubbel geht überhaupt nicht! 
Warum kommt niemand auf die Idee, Brennstoffzellen in den Rahmen zu integrieren? Den Wasserstoff könnte dabei in anderen Teilen des Rahmens untergebracht werden. Ob solche druckresistente Carbonmatrizen herzustellen sind, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen. Relativ dünnwandiges Aluminium eignet sich für diese hohen Drücke leider nicht.
Jedenfalls könnten dabei aber optisch halbwegs normale Bikes bei herauskommen.

Achjeh, ich wäre gerne 50 Jahre später auf die Welt gekommen. Wir befinden uns in einer Zeit großer technischer Selbstverliebtheit und Unflexibilität. Dies gillt besonders für die Naturwissenschaften.


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

*Fritzz is back! *

*Cube Fritzz HPA 160 and Fritzz HPA 180*
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/fritzz-is-back-cube-fritzz-hpa-160-and-fritzz-hpa-180/






*Cube Fritzz 160 HPA Trail Motion 27,5 2014 3599â¬*

Fox Float X shock
Fox Float 34 CTD fork
light DT Swiss wheels
Formula T1S brakes
Reverb Stealth seatpost 






*Cube Fritzz 160 HPA Race 27,5 2014 *

Fox Float CTD Boost Valve shock
Fox 34 Float CTD fork
Sun Ringle Radium EM wheels
SRAM X.9 drivetrain
Avid Elixir 7 Trail 4-piston brakes
RockShox Reverb Stealth






*Cube Fritzz 160 HPA Pro 27,5 2014 1999â¬*

Manitou Radium Pro DC shock
Rockshox Pike RC fork
Cube EX 23.7 wheels
Shimano XT derailleur / Deore cranks (2-rings)
Formula C1 brakes










*Cube Fritzz HPA 180 Race 2014 2999â¬*

Fox Float X Adjust shock
Fox 36 Talas fork
Cube EX 23.6 wheels
Shimano XT derailleur / Race Face cranks
Forumla RC Tune brakes





*Cube Fritzz HPA 180 SL 2014 3999â¬*

Fox Float X Adjust shock
Fox 36 Talas RC2 fork
DT Swiss CSW EM 3.6 wheels
E.thirteen cranks mit SRAM X.0 derailleur
RockShox Reverb Stealth seatpost
Forumla T1S brakes


----------



## CelticTiger (13. August 2013)

Cool! Bazooka Joe Blau!  Solch einen Mut zu exzentrischen Farben haben andere Hersteller nicht.


----------



## Rucksim (13. August 2013)

Warum Remote-Control für den Dämpfer beim 650B-Topmodell? Hoffe das lässt sich bei Bedrf einfach zurückbauen. 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das 160HPA TM, recht gut, farblich ist es nicht die erste Wahl, aber das ist für mich zweitrangig. Bin gespannt was das Rad wiegen wird und ob es noch in diesem Jahr lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

Da mußt du dann den Dämpfer austauschen. Nachträglich kann man den nicht auf manuelle Bedienung umbauen. 
Zumindest wird es unwirtschaftlich, da Teile und Umbau viel zu teuer. Von der Teilebesorgung ganz zu schweigen.
Aber wirst schon Jemanden dafür finden, der gerne Remote möchte. 
So wie es da abgebildet ist, wird es wohl über 13,5kg wiegen. Eine vergleichbare Carbonversion wiegt ja schon über 12,5kg.
Der Alurahmen soll knapp 3kg wiegen, ohne Dämpfer. 1kg mehr als der Carbonrahmen.


----------



## CelticTiger (13. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> So wie es da abgebildet ist, wird es wohl über 13,5kg wiegen. Eine vergleichbare Carbonversion wiegt ja schon über 12,5kg.
> Der Alurahmen soll knapp 3kg wiegen, ohne Dämpfer. 1kg mehr als der Carbonrahmen.



13,5 kg wären für ein Alubike hochordentlich. Ich glaube aber nicht so recht daran. Hatte uns Cube nicht letztes Jahr ein 160er Stereo mit unter 10kg versprochen? 
Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, wurde diese Marke deutlich verfehlt. Oder täusche ich mich hier?


----------



## Zauber-flo (13. August 2013)

@ celticTiger

http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/stereo-super-hpc-160-slt/

9,95 kilo ohne Pedale kleinste Rahmengröße und kleinste Herrstellungstoleranz 

warum heißt es Fritzz 160HPA wenn es doch "nur" ein Stereo mit Alurahmen ist?

Das 180 würde mich anmachen, muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben.
Doch leider will ich mir über den Winter ein Enduro aufbauen und Wahrscheinlich bis dahin keine Möglichkeit haben das Rad zu testen.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (13. August 2013)

Nach meiner Meinung gibt es das.

> Stereo Super HPC 160 SLT 9,9kg


http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/stereo-super-hpc-160-slt/


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

Beim einem Test der MB wog es bei RH 20" 10,4kg. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...hpc-slt.701025.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## Rucksim (13. August 2013)

Da wäre doch noch etwas außer dem Remotedämpfer, mit dem ich mich noch abfinden kann. 

Kann es wirklich sein, dass bei den 650B Bikes nur Float-Gabeln verbaut werden und bei den 26gern Talas-Gabeln zum Einsatz kommen?

Das Stereo wird doch auch nur mit Talas-Gabeln angeboten. Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (14. August 2013)

Beitrag aus der Lokalpresse zu den innovativen neuen E-Stereos.

http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...ube-startet-mit-E-Bikes-durch;art2442,2760149


----------



## CelticTiger (14. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim einem Test der MB wog es bei RH 20" 10,4kg.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...hpc-slt.701025.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm



Danke schön! 
Da war ich wohl nicht auf dem Laufenden.



Rucksim schrieb:


> Beitrag aus der Lokalpresse zu den innovativen neuen E-Stereos.
> 
> http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...ube-startet-mit-E-Bikes-durch;art2442,2760149



Zitat Frankenpost:
_"Niko Lindner muss immer wieder Vorurteile ausräumen. Als Produktmanager  für E-Bikes bei Cube kennt er alle Argumente, die auf ihn  niederprasseln, wenn er von motorunterstützten Fahrrädern erzählt.  Schnell ist von Seniorenrädern die Rede. Doch wer das erste Mal auf  einem sportlichen E-Bike sitzt und in die Pedale tritt, der hat ein  Aha-Erlebnis und würde am liebsten gleich zur nächsten Biketour starten."

_Genau *das *ist doch das Problem mit den E-Bikes! Man möchte hinterher am liebsten gar nicht mehr selbst kurbeln.  
Den beginnenden Fettpolstern tut das bestimmt nicht gut. 



Zitat Frankenpost: 
_"Mit 22 Kilogramm sind die neuen Fullys keine Leichtgewichte, allein sieben Kilogramm wiegen Motor- und Akkublock."_

Die E-Bikes aus dem Baumarkt oder vom Aldi sind bestimmt auch nicht schwerer.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (17. August 2013)

Über den Preis für das Fritzz 160 HPA Race 27,5 2014 ist bisher nichts bekannt oder?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (17. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ... Man möchte hinterher am liebsten gar nicht mehr selbst kurbeln.
> ...


Das möchte man mit Downhillern doch auch nicht und baut deswegen Lifte. Und wehe es geht mal irgendwo bergauf - dann sind die Jungs mit den fetten Bikes auch ganz schnell am Mosern.


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. August 2013)

Die neuen Bikes von fast allen Herstellern sehen alle gleich schlimm aus. Die Wippen Konstruktion und anlenkung der Dämpfer ist fast überall gleich,da hilft nur noch über poppige Farben oder riesen Logos um Aufmerksamkeit zu kämpfen. Von der Ausstattung und den Astro Preisen fange ich erst gar nicht an.
Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## CelticTiger (18. August 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die neuen Bikes von fast allen Herstellern sehen alle gleich schlimm aus. Die Wippen Konstruktion und anlenkung der Dämpfer ist fast überall gleich,da hilft nur noch über poppige Farben oder riesen Logos um Aufmerksamkeit zu kämpfen. Von der Ausstattung und den Astro Preisen fange ich erst gar nicht an.
> Wo soll das hinführen?



Da ist schon was dran.
Unter den aktuellen Bikes finde ich die Geo bei den aktuellen Cube AMS-Rahmen am schönsten. Der elegant zum Oberrohr parallel laufende Dämpfer und der gelungene dreieckförmige Umlenkhebel ist vom Design einfach unübertroffen.  (Praktischer Zusatznutzen: Zwei freie Trinkflaschenaufnahmen.)
Da kann nur noch Liteville mit seinem 301 mithalten.


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. August 2013)

Darum fährt man ja auch AMS HPC...


----------



## lezard (22. August 2013)

Was glaubt ihr wird sich in der AMS Serie ändern? Vor allem beim 150er?
Lieber noch ein 13er Modell mitnehmen oder warten?


----------



## Boshard (22. August 2013)

Jop das 150er AMS ist doch geil 
ich persönlich würde das Pro nehmen.

Aber den hab ich 3 Räder 

Zumal es geht der Abverkauf los.
da lässt sich doch noch Geld sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeyourlife (27. August 2013)

Wer schon mal vorab einen Blick auf die neuen Räder werfen möchte: http://2014.cube.eu/


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (27. August 2013)

cubeyourlife schrieb:


> Wer schon mal vorab einen Blick auf die neuen Räder werfen möchte: http://2014.cube.eu/



Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2013)

*Die Cube Stereo Parade 2014*

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/





*Stereo 160 SHPC SLT 650b 5199â¬*





*Stereo 160 SHPC SL 650b 4199â¬*





*Stereo 160 SHPC Race 650b 3499â¬*








*Stereo 140 SHPC SLT 29  6499â¬*





*Stereo 140 SHPC SL 29 4999â¬*





*Stereo 140 SHPC Race 29 3999â¬*





*Stereo 140 HPC Race 29   2999â¬*





*Stereo 140 HPC Pro 29 2599â¬*








*Stereo 120 SHPC SLT 29 6999â¬*





*Stereo 120 SHPC SL 29 4699â¬*





*Stereo 120 HPC Race 29   2999â¬*





*Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 2599â¬*





*Hinweis: Bei den HPC Versionen ist der kpl Hinterbau mit Umlenkhebel aus Alu! Bei SHPC dagegen kpl aus Carbon.*


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2013)

*Cube Sting 2014*





*Sting 140 PRO 29 1999â¬*






*Sting 120 Race 29 1999â¬*





*Sting 120 29 1499â¬*









*Sting WLS 120 SL 29  1999â¬*





*Sting WLS 120 Race 29  1799â¬*





*Sting WLS 120 Pro 29  1499â¬*

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like-series/


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2013)

*Cube TWO 2014*





*TWO SL 26  4999â¬*





*TWO Pro 26  3499â¬*





*Cube Hanzz 2014*





*Hanzz SL 26  3499â¬*





*Hanzz Pro 26  1999â¬*


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2013)

*Cube AMS Series 2014*





*AMS 100 SHPC SLT 29  4999â¬*





*AMS 100 SHPC SL 29  3599â¬*





*AMS 100 SHPC Race 29  2799â¬*







*AMS 150 HPA Race 650b 2999â¬*





*AMS 150 HPA Pro 650b 2199â¬*





*AMS 130 HPA Race 650b 2499â¬*





*AMS 130 HPA Pro 650b 1999â¬*





*AMS 120 HPA Race 29  2499â¬*





*AMS 120 HPA Race 29  2499â¬*





*AMS 120 HPA Pro 29  1999â¬*





*AMS 120 HPA 29  1699â¬*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (27. August 2013)

Ich finde, Cube farbdesignt neben Ghost die besten Bikes auf dem Markt.  Kein anderer Anbieter auf dem MTB-Markt hat mehr Mut zu extravagantem Design.


----------



## Rucksim (27. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Die Cube Stereo Parade 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow is das häßlich!  Aber Hauptsache schön leicht! Gibt`s tatsächlich Leute die sich so was kaufen?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (27. August 2013)

Sting is back. 
Mich würde mal die Abgrenzung vom Sting zu AMS interessieren.

Aber sackschwer sind die Fullys alle.
So ein Sting 140 wär schon was - aber nicht mit 15 kg.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2013)

*Cube Fritzz 2014*





*Fritzz 180 HPA SL 26  3999â¬*





*Fritzz 180 HPA Race 26  2999â¬*





*Fritzz 160 HPA TM 650b  3599â¬*





*Fritzz 160 HPA Race 650b  2799â¬*





*Fritzz 160 HPA Pro 650b  1999â¬*


----------



## QBE84 (27. August 2013)

Die neue Produktpalette gefällt mir nicht so richtig. 
Zumindest im Fully Beeich gibt es meiner Meinung nach zuviele 29er und auch zuviel Carbon als Rahmen Material.
Carbon gehört einfach nicht ans MTB!

Warum baut man nicht einfach mehr solide Alu Fullys mit 26 Zoll oder meinetwegen auch 650B. Und dann im 120-150mm Bereich.

Ein 29er Fully braucht kein Mensch!!

Echt schade wohin die Entwicklung geht.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. August 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Die neue Produktpalette gefällt mir nicht so richtig.
> Zumindest im Fully Beeich gibt es meiner Meinung nach zuviele 29er und auch zuviel Carbon als Rahmen Material.
> Carbon gehört einfach nicht ans MTB!
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich präferiere auch Alubikes, da ich mit meinen Sachen etwas schludrig und unachtsam umgehe.  Ein umkippendes Bike im DB Mehrzweckabteil, wobei das Oberrohr quer auf eine der vielen Haltestangen im Zug prallt, könnte einem Carbonrahmen bereits den Garaus machen.
Aber die Nachfrage geht nunmal eindeutig hin zu Carbon. Dennoch gehe ich davon aus, daß hochwertige Alubikes bei Herstellern mit einer sehr breit gefächerten Produktpalette wie Cube in den nächsten zehn weiterhin offeriert werden.


----------



## cubeJazz (27. August 2013)

Ich komm nicht so recht mit den AMS und der sortierung der Seite klar. Wo sind denn die "ganz normalen" AMS 130Pro und Race als 26" oder AMS 110 als Pro und Race hin ? oder das XMS 120 ?! gibts den kram nichtmehr ? 

Und dafür son haufen Elektromüll auf MTB Rahmen ? - Enttäuscht


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)

Die Modelle gibt es 2014 nicht mehr.


----------



## cubeJazz (28. August 2013)

Laut Website gibt es bis auf Fritzz und Hanzz kein einziges Fully mehr als 26" ?! Wollen die mich verarschen ? 

Ich liebe Cube über alles, aber dann muss ich mir ja wahrscheinlich doch ne andere Firma suchen oder noch schnell ein 2013er Modell kaufen.

Die können doch nicht einfach alle 26er aus dem Programm nehmen. das ist DAS Mountainbike.


----------



## Themeankitty (28. August 2013)

Tja, Cube machts wie fast jede Firma, und spring auf den Hypezug auf, das was gehypt wird, und man dem Käufer gut andrehen kann, wie die 27,5" und 29" Bikes, wird in die Kollektion aufgenomen und das geht leider auf kosten der normalen Mountaibikes mit 26"... ich find´s auch überhaupt nicht gut....
Wenigstens haben andere Hersteller wie Radon noch gute 26" Allmountain/Enduro im Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (28. August 2013)

Ghost hat auch noch ein schickes All Mountain im Programm das AMR Plus mit 150mm Federweg und halt 26 Zoll Laufrädern


----------



## CelticTiger (28. August 2013)

Zwei AMS Varianten je klassischer FederwegslÃ¤nge (100/130/150mm) und dabei keine LuxusausfÃ¼hrungen Ã  la Fox Factory/Reverb. WÃ¼rde vermutlich ansonsten in Richtung â¬ 4000.- Marke gehen.
Jetzt bin ich verdammt auf die Preise gespannt.
Ãrgerlich, daÃ noch immer dieser schwere und billige Sunringle-OEM-Schrott verbaut wird. Bei 650er werden die LR dann bleischwer werden.


----------



## cubeJazz (28. August 2013)

Gibt es schon Spekulationen, in welchem Preisbereich die Sting Modelle liegen werden ?


----------



## Dagon (28. August 2013)

Super, alles richtig gemacht Cube! Ich wünschte das 120er Stereo hätte es schon in diesem Frühjahr zu kaufen gegeben. Die 140mm meines jetzigen hätte ich nicht gebraucht, aber da es so antriebsneutral ist, stören sie mich auch nicht. Dennoch hätte ich für Deutschlands Mittelgebirge lieber ein 120 mm Fahrwerk gehabt, mit dem ich schon zu 26" Zeiten zufrieden war. Das AMS fand ich aber unattraktiv. Jetzt ist doch wirklich für jeden was dabei. Selbst die Fraktion, die sich ein Stereo aus Alu gewünscht hat, wird mit dem Sting bedient. Der Unterschied von 27,5" zu 26" ist doch jetzt wahrlich nicht die Welt, als das man 26" im unteren Federwegsegment so nachtrauern müsste. Fakt ist aber, dass mein Freund und Fachhändler im letzten Jahr die wenigen bestellten 26" Räder z.T. noch unter dem EK abstoßen musste, weil kein Kunde mehr 26" haben wollte (Ausgenommen Kinder- und Jugendfahrräder).


----------



## cubeJazz (28. August 2013)

Auf schotterpisten und MTB Autobahnen habe ich ja auch nichts gegen die 29er, aber im Gelände auf kleinen verschlungenen Singletrails sind mir diese Monster längst nicht wendig genug. 
Hardtail haben die Dinger durchaus ihre Berechtigung, aber im All Mountain Bereich als Fully ? Mmn. Sind das fahrräder für kleine Kinder mit viel Geld, die auf der Straße angeben möchten. Naja, können Sie ja gerne machen, aber nur weil 29 jetzt gerade trendy ist, muss man die 26er nicht vom Markt nehmen :O


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)

Mehr preiswertere Stereo 650b und Sting 650b Modelle fehlen mir da in der Modellreihe.


----------



## Jole1982 (28. August 2013)

Preislisten? hat schon irgendwer Infos?


----------



## energY89 (28. August 2013)

Man kann ja auf der Webseite den Preisfilter wählen und bekommt einen ungefähren Überblick der Preise.


----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

Es sind ja ein paar sehr schöne Räder dabei.
Aber in 29er und 650b Bike brauch ich net
und seh auch net den sinn dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (28. August 2013)

Dann scheint sich wohl zu bestätigen, dass es das Reaction und Elite 2014 nicht in 26" geben wird...


----------



## Lateiner (28. August 2013)

Bin ganz schön enttäuscht von den neuen Modellen nichtmal mein Lieblingsdesing gibt's noch und kein Fully in 26" außer des Fritzz und Hanzz


----------



## Rucksim (28. August 2013)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum so viele ein Problem mit 650B haben. Der Unterschied zu 26" ist minimal, es hat nicht wirklich Vorteile aber auch keine nennenswerten Nachteile.

Wenn ich mich jetzt für ein neues Bike entscheide kann es mir dann doch eigentlich wurscht sein ob es 26" oder 27,5" ist. Bedenken gegenüber 27,5" hatte ich nur, weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob sich das Laufradmaß durchsetzt und ich auch in Zukunft ohne Probleme an Ersatzteile und Reifen kommen, dies scheint nun sicher und ich kann mir beruhigt ein neues 650B kaufen.

Auch wer sich letztes Jahr noch für ein 26" Bike entschieden hat, wird mindestens noch die nächsten 6-8 Jahre bestens mit Ersatzteilen versorgt, und kann sich über sein Rad freuen. Wer für sein Ego immer die "neueste Entwicklungsstufe" unter dem Arsch haben muss, der hat natürlich Pech gehabt.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. August 2013)

> Ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum so viele ein Problem mit 650B haben. Der Unterschied zu 26" ist minimal, es hat nicht wirklich Vorteile aber auch keine nennenswerten Nachteile.




Du verstehst was du schreibst ?

Warum dann 650b wenn nicht Marketing Müll?


----------



## cubeJazz (28. August 2013)

Weiß jemand wann Verkaufsstart ist ? 
Wann war Verkaufsstart bei den 2013er Modellen ?


----------



## Rucksim (28. August 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Du verstehst was du schreibst ?
> 
> Warum dann 650b wenn nicht Marketing Müll?


 
Ja ich verstehe was ich schreibe. Wenn Marketingmüll nicht mehr kostet und auch sonst keine Nachteile hat, und ich mir darüber hinaus ohnehin ein neues Bike kaufen wollte, egal in welcher Größe, dann kann es mir doch am Arsch vorbei gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum so viele ein Problem mit 650B haben. Der Unterschied zu 26" ist minimal, es hat nicht wirklich Vorteile aber auch keine nennenswerten Nachteile.
> 
> Wenn ich mich jetzt für ein neues Bike entscheide kann es mir dann doch eigentlich wurscht sein ob es 26" oder 27,5" ist. Bedenken gegenüber 27,5" hatte ich nur, weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob sich das Laufradmaß durchsetzt und ich auch in Zukunft ohne Probleme an Ersatzteile und Reifen kommen, dies scheint nun sicher und ich kann mir beruhigt ein neues 650B kaufen.
> 
> Auch wer sich letztes Jahr noch für ein 26" Bike entschieden hat, wird mindestens noch die nächsten 6-8 Jahre bestens mit Ersatzteilen versorgt, und kann sich über sein Rad freuen. Wer für sein Ego immer die "neueste Entwicklungsstufe" unter dem Arsch haben muss, der hat natürlich Pech gehabt.



ja er ist minimal !
schau mal in die Aktuelle Bike da ist ein Tehema zum Laufrad Chaos 
und ich sag mal so 650B/27,5 braucht mal net !

ich prsönlich will 26zoll nix anderes am mtb haben


----------



## CelticTiger (28. August 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von 27,5" zu 26" ist doch jetzt wahrlich nicht die Welt, als das man 26" im unteren Federwegsegment so nachtrauern mÃ¼sste.


Von wegen! Was meinst Du, wie viele Leute sich ein hochwertiges MTB lediglich fÃ¼r den reinen StraÃenbetrieb kaufen. (Ja, die gibt es zumindest hier in DÃ¼sseldorf haufenweise.  ) Hier macht sich die erhÃ¶hte trÃ¤ge Masse deutlich bemerkbar. Diese Biker sind so selten im GelÃ¤nde unterwegs, daÃ dieser Nachteil nicht ausgeglichen wird.

Wenn der Preisfilter auf der Cube-Website bereits korrekt funktioniert, wÃ¤re ich angenehm Ã¼berrascht. 
Nun sind wieder seriÃ¶se Fullies ohne nennenswerte SchwÃ¤chen (LaufrÃ¤der!) fÃ¼r unter â¬ 2500.- zu bekommen. Dies dÃ¼rfte der Konkurenz durch den Direktversendern zu verdanken sein. 
Wollen wir nur hoffen, daÃ am Ende nicht bei der PrÃ¤zision am Rahmen gespart wird. Das wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ein klassisches Eigentor fÃ¼r den Verbraucher. Glaube ich aber nicht. Der Druck durch Canyon, Radon & Co wird einfach zu groÃ geworden sein.

*EDIT:*
*Mir fÃ¤llt erst jetzt auf, daÃ Cube seinen neuen AMS Modellen keine Talas, bzw. keine verstellbare Revelation mehr spendiert*  *Und selbst unter diesen UmstÃ¤nden gibt's von Fox auch "nur" noch Performance-Kost. So eine Mogelpackung! Das hat meiner Meinung nach mit Allmountain nichts mehr zu tun.* 
Klar, so bleibt man natÃ¼rlich ohne grÃ¶Ãere Verrenkungen unter â¬ 2500.-. Schade, so blÃ¤st man einer auÃerordentlich erfolgreichen und meinem Ã¤sthetischen Empfinden nach hervorragend geodesignten Modellserie mittelfristig das Licht aus. 

Die neuen Stings und Stereos kÃ¶nnen nur bedingt in die FuÃstapfen der hochwertigen AMS-Bikes treten. Die Modelle, die bis â¬ 3000.- angeboten werden, kommen alle auf mindestens 13kg! Von etwas Luxus wie eine Talas ganz zu schweigen. FÃ¼r Carbon-Modelle wie die Sereos ist das kein Ruhmesblatt.
Damit setzt Cube seine hochpreisige Politik fort. Leichte (unter 12,5kg) Modelle mit verstellbarem Fahrwerk sind somit nur noch jenseits der â¬ 4000.- Marke zu bekommen. FÃ¼r das gÃ¼nstigste Modell (Stereo HPC 140 Race /13.0kg) mit der von vielen Bikern geschÃ¤tzten Talas muÃ man â¬ 3300.- hinblÃ¤ttern. Damit dÃ¼rfte fÃ¼r viele Biker die Grenze des finanziell ErtrÃ¤glichen (und MÃ¶glichen)  endgÃ¼ltig erreicht sein. Sie werden sich sicherlich zu groÃen Teilen den Direktversendern zuwenden, so meine Laienprognose.


----------



## Rucksim (29. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die neuen Stings und Stereos können nur bedingt in die Fußstapfen der hochwertigen AMS-Bikes treten. Die Modelle, die bis  3000.- angeboten werden, kommen alle auf mindestens 13kg!


 
Es ist schwierig die Bikes immer leichter zu machen, wenn jeder an seinem Bike auf Details wie Teleskopstützen, breite Lenker, Kettenführung, griffige breite Reifen (HD statt NN), etc., nicht verzichten will. Hauptsache die neuen Modelle sind funktional und robust, dann kann ich mit den paar Gramm Mehrgewicht auch gut leben.


----------



## p_peiper (29. August 2013)

hi,
kann mir jemand sagen ob es zwischen dem hyde bzw. hyde pro 2013 und dem hyde bzw. hyde pro 2014 irgendwelche unterschiede gibt? 
für mich erscheinen die laut cube homepage exakt gleich. ist das möglich?


----------



## -bullseye- (30. August 2013)

Preise?


----------



## na!To (31. August 2013)

Zum Händler gehen und nachfragen?


----------



## -bullseye- (31. August 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Zum Händler gehen und nachfragen?



Du Held, du darfst dich feiern! Prima da bin ich noch garnicht draufgekommen. Zum Glück hat die Welt Menschen wie dich.
Mal ehrlich, was willst Du mit deinem Beitrag mitteilen außer das Du Cube nicht magst?


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

-bullseye- schrieb:


> Du Held, du darfst dich feiern! Prima da bin ich noch garnicht draufgekommen. Zum Glück hat die Welt Menschen wie dich.
> Mal ehrlich, was willst Du mit deinem Beitrag mitteilen außer das Du Cube nicht magst?



Es ist davon auszugehen, daß die Cube-Händler die neuen Preislisten bereits haben. Ansonsten gibt Cube die Preise offiziell immer nach der Eurobike bekannt.

Zumindest das ist das kein Grund, hier mit solch einer blöden Polemik  aufzuwarten.


----------



## cmg20 (31. August 2013)

Die Preise waren heute auf der Eurobike mit auf den Spezifikationstäfelchen der Räder. Ich bin erstaunt: das teuerste WLS-Fully-Modell lag letztes Jahr noch bei 2099 (AMS WLS Pro), dieses Jahr (Sting WLS Race 29) bei 1799,- - wobei ich jetzt keine wirklichen Einbußen bei den technischen Details erkenne, im Gegenteil. Es ist jetzt kein AMS mehr, sondern ein Sting mit mehr Federweg und zum Teil besseren Komponenten (bspw. XT Umwerfer gegenüber SLX letztes Jahr).

Wie das bei den anderen Bikes aussieht weiß ich nicht, da kenn ich die Preise 2013 nicht. Aber wenn sich das durch die Modelle durchzieht, find ich das sehr schön 

Edit: Allgmein kann ich aber sagen: die Preise liegen im humanen Bereich. Und der Preise-Filter auf der Cube-Homepage stimmt (jedenfalls bei den WLS Modellen).


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2013)

den  riesenrad  kack hätte sich cube  echt sparen können  - 1012 haben sie noch vollmundig gelabert : ,,, wir werden nicht auf diesen marketing zug aufspringen . ja nee, is klar ... verräter .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> den  riesenrad  kack hätte sich cube  echt sparen können  - 1012 haben sie noch vollmundig gelabert : ,,, wir werden nicht auf diesen marketing zug aufspringen . ja nee, is klar ... verräter .-



Ein User hier im Forum bemerkte vorletztes Jahr zum Thema 29er folgendes: "Auf diesen Dingern fühlt man sich wie ein Clown auf dem Hochrad."
Ich habe mich auf einem 29er zwar nicht wie ein Clown gefühlt, aber die Bikes sehen mit den 28`Laufrädern und 2.4`Reifen in der Tat höchst seltsam aus.
Man muß schon recht teure und damit leichte Laufräder haben, um mit einem 29er fluffig zu beschleunigen. Aber das freut sicherlich die Laufradhersteller.
Jedefalls wird die Hinwendung zu 650b und 28`für den Biker nicht preiswerter.


----------



## -bullseye- (31. August 2013)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Die Preise waren heute auf der Eurobike ......
> 
> Wie das bei den anderen Bikes aussieht weiß ich nicht, da kenn ich die Preise 2013 nicht. Aber wenn sich das durch die Modelle durchzieht, find ich das sehr schön
> 
> Edit: Allgmein kann ich aber sagen: die Preise liegen im humanen Bereich. Und der Preise-Filter auf der Cube-Homepage stimmt (jedenfalls bei den WLS Modellen).



Danke für die Antwort, damit kann zumindest ich mal was anfangen. Mittlerweile bin ich auch mit den Preisen vertraut! Oja.....2014 geht Cube da einen Weg der sich rentieren könnte. Vielleicht ein bischen zurück zu besseren Zeiten ? Mich freut´s! Cube macht mir die Entscheidung für´s neue Bike erheblich leichter, da sind nur noch zwei Anbieter im Boot........ jetzt kommt´s nur noch auf den Liefertermin an - und der will noch eingehalten werden!


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welcher Hersteller hinter den LaufrÃ¤dern ("Cube EX 23.7") beim Fritzz 160 HPA Pro steckt?

Was die Preisentwicklung bei Cube betrifft, habe ich bereits einige Anmerkungen gemacht. Es gibt zwar eine Reihe Fullies unter â¬ 2000.-. Aber diese fallen durch die Reihe mit mind. einem minderwertigen Ausstattungsdetail unangenehmn auf, meisten die BilliglaufrÃ¤der Sunringle Radium. Der Cube-Kunde muÃ bei den preiswerteren Bikes immer mehr Ausstattungskompromisse eingehen.
Das Merketing mit den billigen LaufrÃ¤dern ist Ã¤uÃerst geschickt. Die Kunden sehen ein hochwertiges Bike (was ja soweit auch der RealitÃ¤t entspricht), wobei die allerwenigsten allerdings die QualitÃ¤t der Sunringle Radium LaufrÃ¤der einschÃ¤tzen kÃ¶nnen. Mit diesem Trick kann man sogar den Direktversendern bis zu einem gewissen MaÃ Paroli bieten.
Unter dem Strich sind die PreisaufschÃ¤lge jedoch beachtlich, was man die reduzierten Ausstattung berÃ¼cksichtigt, wie z.B. Fox Float aus der Performance Serie statt einer ehemals bei vielen Modellen verbauten Talas. Hier geht man mit Fox Hand in Hand, was Marketing-Tricks angeht. Mit der EinfÃ¼hrung der Kashima "Blendgranaten" und der Unterteilung in drei QualitÃ¤tsstufen (Factory, Evolution, Performance) lassen sich Preissteigerungen perfekt verschleiern. Beispiel: Die alte Talas RLC-FIT aus 2011 entspricht in allen Spezifikationen der 2012er Factory Talas, nur eben ohne dem Kashima Blendwerk. Bei den drei neuen QualitÃ¤tsgruppen und den vielen OEM-Versionen blickt hier kaum noch jemand durch. Ein Vergleich wird immer schwieriger und gleicht schon echter Detektivarbeit. 
Der Kunde zahlt auf jedem Falle krÃ¤ftig drauf und merkt es nichtemal.


----------



## Stefan86 (31. August 2013)

http://www.mhw-bike.de/

Die haben schon die 2014 er inkl. Preise drin.
Das 2014 er reaction sl in 27.5 ... Könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## cmg20 (31. August 2013)

Oh Moment, ich hab mich getäuscht: das teuerste WLS-Fully-Modell 2014 liegt bei 1999,-. Sorry.


----------



## na!To (1. September 2013)

-bullseye- schrieb:


> Du Held, du darfst dich feiern! Prima da bin ich noch garnicht draufgekommen. Zum Glück hat die Welt Menschen wie dich.
> Mal ehrlich, was willst Du mit deinem Beitrag mitteilen außer das Du Cube nicht magst?


Dumm?
Scheinbar hast du nicht daran gedacht. Und wie kommst du, von dem Satz, darauf, dass ich Cube nicht mag?  

Hiermit überreiche ihn Ihnen den Titel *"Klappspaten der Woche"*
Viel Spass damit 

Und Danke, ich feire mich jetzt 

/





blutbuche schrieb:


> den  riesenrad  kack hätte sich cube  echt sparen können  - 1012 haben sie noch vollmundig gelabert : ,,, wir werden nicht auf diesen marketing zug aufspringen . ja nee, is klar ... verräter .-


Regt euch lieber darüber auf, das Frau Merkel und auch Herr Schäuble euch verraten und alle 4 Monate genau das machen, was sie versprochen haben nicht zu tun.
Das ist wichtiger, als die beknackte Laufraddebatte.


----------



## -bullseye- (1. September 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Dumm?


Nein, hab ich nicht behauptet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







na!To schrieb:


> Hiermit überreiche ihn Ihnen den Titel *"Klappspaten der Woche"*
> Viel Spass damit
> 
> Und Danke, ich feire mich jetzt


Herzlichen Dank, ich nehme die Wahl hiermit an, kannst aber gerne beim "Du" bleiben.
Klasse da haben wir beide ja jetzt was zu feiern!


Bei den Fullys und deren Ausstattung im speziellen deren Werdegang über die Jahrgänge kann ich nicht mitreden. Aber bei den Hardtails sieht das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis doch speziell im Vergleich zur Konkurenz für den Nutzer toll aus, bzw. haben andere darin in eine andere Richtung geschraubt. Klar zu Radon, Canyon etc. reichts nicht aber man hat Service vor Ort. Und mal ehrlich was kommt denn noch vom jeweiligen Anbieter aus eigener Hand? Service? Auch wenn´s bei Ausstattungen zur nächsten höheren Stufe für den Anbieter nur um ein paar Euros geht, vielleicht auch Cent, in der Maße wirkt sich das erheblich für den Anbieter aus. Wenn dann, von einem/mehreren speziellen Bike/Reihen ein oder zwei Dinge "nach unten korrigiert" werden, wie groß ist der Käuferanteil jener, die das wirklich interessiert. Klar für einzelne, oder genau den anderen Anteil ärgerlich, aber die Anbieter machen sich da ihre Gedanken um in der nächsten Saison wieder einen ansprechenden Produktkatalog anzubieten. 10 Hersteller mit vergleichbar Ausgestatteten Bikes, alle gleich lackiert und ohne Herstellernamen drauf? Dann Käufer davor gestellt und jeder soll in verschiedenen Kategorien das Top- Bike rauspicken  Cube hat sich prima entwickelt, will überall vertreten sein und "allen" was anbieten, kann´s natürlich nicht jedem recht machen, wer kann das schon?


----------



## rnReaper (1. September 2013)

Puh.. Endlich keine 26" mehr. Voll gut.
Wenn ihr fanatischen Freaks jetzt alle das Biken dran gebt kann ich auch endlich mal auf die Piste ohne immer nur auf die Bremse zu donnern, weil son 26er vor mir herschleicht .. 

Und überhaupt: 26er sehen total komisch aus mit ihren kleinen Reifen. Vor allem die ganzen DH Bikes.

Wie n Hummer H(x) mit 15" Felgen ..


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2013)

Ich denke das Leute die sich im Preisbereich von ca.2000-3000â¬ RÃ¤der suchen, bescheid wissen was sie von einem SunriglÃ© LRS zu halten haben.
Aber Cube hat die Modellflut und Reisschraube 2013 voll Ã¼berdreht. Das sehen die HÃ¤ndler ja deutlich an ihrem abverkauf.
Na soll sich Cube mal Ã¼berlegen wer ihre Ware kaufen soll.





> Wie n Hummer H(x) mit 15" Felgen ..



Jedenfalls wird dieser besser fahren & federn als einer mit 20' Monsterfelgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (1. September 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich denke das Leute die sich im Preisbereich von ca.2000-3000â¬ TÃ¤der suchen, bescheid wissen was sie von SunriglÃ© LRS zu halten haben.
> Aber Cube hat voll die Modellflut und Reisschraube 2013 voll Ã¼berdreht. Das sehen die HÃ¤ndler ja deutlich an ihrem abverkauf.
> Na soll sich Cube mal Ã¼berlegen wer ihre Ware kaufen soll.



Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, daÃ diejenigen, die â¬ 3000.- fÃ¼r ein Bike ausgeben, die einzelnen Parts nach ihrer QualitÃ¤t beurteilen kÃ¶nnen, zumal immer mehr OEM-Versionen von den Bikeherstellern "zusammengebastelt" werden. 
Das kÃ¶nnen vielleicht hÃ¶chstens die Freaks, die vor User _mReaper _auf dem Trail herschleichen und mit ihren 26 ZÃ¶llern Ã¤rgern.


----------



## rnReaper (1. September 2013)

Ich glaub du hast es verstanden^^


----------



## Hellslider (1. September 2013)

Das (güne) Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5 sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, aber 4.199,00 ist schon etwas viel...
Wann gibts bei Cube die ersten Rabatte? im Frühjahr?


----------



## kahwel (1. September 2013)

Schon jetzt kannst du Rabatt haben. Ich hab am Donnerstag neue 2014 rennrad, LITENING SUPER HPC Pro, bestellt fÃ¼r 2299â¬. Katalogpreis ist 2499â¬.... und Sie haben gesagt das Fahrrad kommt ende September schon, aber ich glaube das nicht. (Letztes jahr ich habe mein 2013 AMS 100 Super HPC SL 5 monate gewartet und auch hatte Rabatt schon in September).


----------



## blutbuche (1. September 2013)

reaper : du hast net alle latten am zaun ...


----------



## rnReaper (1. September 2013)

Ich habe vor diverser Zeit hier im Forum gewisse Verhaltensregeln akzeptiert, deswegen kann ich dir leider nicht mal durch die Blume mitteilen was ich von dir halte.

Denk dir einfach das schlechteste was dir einfällt und lege das selbe Maß noch mal oben drauf - dann haste schon mal n Ansatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellslider (1. September 2013)

kahwel schrieb:


> Schon jetzt kannst du Rabatt haben. Ich hab am Donnerstag neue 2014 rennrad, LITENING SUPER HPC Pro, bestellt für 2299. Katalogpreis ist 2499.... und Sie haben gesagt das Fahrrad kommt ende September schon, aber ich glaube das nicht. (Letztes jahr ich habe mein 2013 AMS 100 Super HPC SL 5 monate gewartet und auch hatte Rabatt schon in September).



Hast du das Bike online bestellt oder beim (örtlichen) Händler?
wenn online: Bei welchen Shop?


----------



## kahwel (1. September 2013)

Hellslider schrieb:


> Hast du das Bike online bestellt oder beim (örtlichen) Händler?
> wenn online: Bei welchen Shop?



Beim Händler (Zweirad Klein in Bielstein)...


----------



## na!To (3. September 2013)

-bullseye- schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht behauptet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderbar 

So, mal was ernsthaftes.
Es stimmt schon, das gerade bei den Hardtails, die Preis-Leistung sehr gut ist. Reaction SL 29 mit SID, DT Spline und kompletter XT ist für 1799,- echt genial.
Die Bikes fahren sich auch durchaus gut, nur vermisse ich das gewisse Etwas im Handling. Von den Farben will ich jetzt garnicht groß anfangen. Bunt ist zwar gut, aber die matten Nasslackierungen find ich echt hässlich. Und auch das Design selbst, finde ich ähnlich bei Scott, Focus, Ghost usw.


----------



## Hellslider (3. September 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Die Bikes fahren sich auch durchaus gut, nur vermisse ich das gewisse Etwas im Handling.



Der Meinung bin ich auch, falls du mit dem gewissen Etwas im Handling die Agilität meinst. Aber das liegt wohl auch an den großen Laufrädern. Es gibt ja auch noch 27.5, bei denen ist das Handling sicherlich besser. Bei den 26ern gibts übrigens nur noch billige Modelle (unter 1000)...aber da mich 26 eh nicht mehr interessiert(seit ich ein 27.5 Testgefahren bin).


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. September 2013)

Jetzt abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich mir erst jetzt mein Acid gekauft habe. Bin ich echt enttäuscht von Cube  Dann wird mein nächstes Bike wohl keines Mehr. Kein Acid, kein LTD mehr in 26 Zoll nur noch in 650B und 29...... Ich bin enttäuscht.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (3. September 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Jetzt abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich mir erst jetzt mein Acid gekauft habe. Bin ich echt enttäuscht von Cube  Dann wird mein nächstes Bike wohl keines Mehr. Kein Acid, kein LTD mehr in 26 Zoll nur noch in 650B und 29...... Ich bin enttäuscht.




Ich denke man sollte 650B erstmal gefahren sein...
Mit 650B kann man doch wendige, leichte Bikes bauen welche aber über bessere Roll- und Traktionseigenschaften verfügen als 26 Zöller 

Ich finde das Fritzz Race interessant. Insgesamt Hat Cube auch wieder mehr Auswahl


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. September 2013)

New2bie schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte 650B erstmal gefahren sein...
> Mit 650B kann man doch wendige, leichte Bikes bauen welche aber über bessere Roll- und Traktionseigenschaften verfügen als 26 Zöller
> 
> Ich finde das Fritzz Race interessant. Insgesamt Hat Cube auch wieder mehr Auswahl



Ich möchte 650B ja nicht allgemein schlecht machen und ich mach auch nicht 29er schlecht. Ich mache lediglich die Hersteller schlecht. Warum ist jetzt plötzlich innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren das 26er was es gibt seitdem es MTBs gibt  durch nur 1,5 Zoll größere Reifen abgelöst wird? Das man 29er einführt kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, weil die sich ja schon von 26er unterscheiden aber das 650B ist in meinen Augen nur Geld Macherei damit die Leute denken:" Oh jetzt gibt es kein 26 mehr dann muss ich mir jetzt sofort ein neues kaufen......."


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (3. September 2013)

Kein 26er Super HPC mehr im Programm....nicht mal ein 27,5er HPC ? Sehr seltsam die Modell Politik..


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. September 2013)

Na auf jeden Fall nicht der Modelloverkill von 2013. Ich bin trotzdem mit Cube fertig.....


----------



## Dieter55 (4. September 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall nicht der Modelloverkill von 2013. Ich bin trotzdem mit Cube fertig.....



 dto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (10. September 2013)

Son Chinese hat 2014er Alu Reaction Rahmen ...

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...luminum-frame-17inch-gray-red/1071768925.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...minum-frame-17-black-blue-001/1062534581.html

Wo kommen die denn her, Cube hat 26er Reactions doch offiziell gar nicht im Programm, oder?


----------



## Themeankitty (10. September 2013)

Die hatt er wahrscheinlich aus der Fertigung geklaut und will damit jetzt einen Reibach machen


----------



## gzero (11. September 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall nicht der Modelloverkill von 2013. Ich bin trotzdem mit Cube fertig.....



ich auch...Sorgen mache ich mir  wenn ich mal irgendwelche Ersatzteile benötige in einigen Jahren


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2013)

Ich trau mich das gar nicht zu sagen.... hab schon 26' Reifen gekauft und weggelegt. Ich bekomme nämlich keine 27,5 in meine Gabel und an der Schwinge hinten wird das auch nichts.
Im übrigen fehlt mir mir bis zum heutigem Tage nichts und hab kein 27,5" vermisst.


----------



## gzero (12. September 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich trau mich das gar nicht zu sagen.... hab schon 26' Reifen gekauft und weggelegt. Ich bekomme nämlich keine 27,5 in meine Gabel und an der Schwinge hinten wird das auch nichts.
> Im übrigen fehlt mir mir bis zum heutigem Tage nichts und hab kein 27,5" vermisst.


...das habe ich mir auch gdacht, aber anderrseits: wieviel Millionen 26 fahren Weltweid  rum ! ich denke genug und wir müssen uns um Reifen keine Sorgen machen.
..ansonsten fange ich das Jocken an: Meine Laufschuhgröße bleibt gleich !!!!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. September 2013)

Um die Reifen würde ich mir jetzt weniger Sorgen machen zumindest bei Schwalbe nicht. In dem "bike" Magazin (August) war ein Interview des Schwalbe Chefs welcher sagte, dass 26 Zoll Reifen noch für die nächsten paar Jahre Produziert werden. Aber ich bin auch in dieser Hinsicher ehr Mistrauisch also Abwarten und Tee Trinken (ich hasse Tee )


----------



## gzero (12. September 2013)

@CubeFan1998:
Was ist den Tee.. ich kenn nur "Bubble Tea".....

Man hat wohl mal auf ein neues Format umgestellt


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. September 2013)

gzero schrieb:


> @CubeFan1998:
> Was ist den Tee.. ich kenn nur "Bubble Tea".....
> 
> Man hat wohl mal auf ein neues Format umgestellt



Bah! Das ist ja mal richtig Ekelhaft. Dann doch lieber normaler Tee.


----------



## CelticTiger (12. September 2013)

Dieser ganze Wahnsinn mit 650B und 29`hat auch seine Vorteile. Die Laufradhersteller mÃ¼ssen die grÃ¶Ãeren LaufrÃ¤der ja leicht halten und dennoch wettbewerbsfÃ¤hig sein. Es wÃ¼rde niemand ein â¬ 2500.-  teures 29`Bike kaufen, wenn die LaufrÃ¤der Ã¼ber 2kg auf die Waage brÃ¤chten.
Ein Beispiel: Die neuen DT Swiss 1501 Spline wiegen in der 26`Version lediglich 1400g! Sie werden im Internet bereits fÃ¼r â¬ 799.- angeboten. FÃ¼r solche leichten LaufrÃ¤der muÃte man bisher locker Ã¼ber â¬ 1000.- hinblÃ¤ttern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. September 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Wahnsinn mit 650B und 29`hat auch seine Vorteile. Die Laufradhersteller müssen die größeren Laufräder ja leicht halten und dennoch wettbewerbsfähig sein. Es würde niemand ein  2500.-  teures 29`Bike kaufen, wenn die Laufräder über 2kg auf die Waage brächten.
> Ein Beispiel: Die neuen DT Swiss 1501 Spline wiegen in der 26`Version lediglich 1400g! Sie werden im Internet bereits für  799.- angeboten. Für solche leichten Laufräder mußte man bisher locker über  1000.- hinblättern.



Ich ziehe auch meinen Nutzen daraus die meisten Teile wie z.B. Reifen die nur auf 26er passen haben die meisten Händler die Preise gesenkt.


----------



## Riderman (17. September 2013)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Kein 26er Super HPC mehr im Programm....nicht mal ein 27,5er HPC ? Sehr seltsam die Modell Politik..


----------



## QBE84 (17. September 2013)

Also Reifen auf Vorrat kaufen ist nun wirklich nicht notwendig. Ein Standard der über Jahrzehnte hinweg bestand hatte und weltweit unzählige male Vertreten ist wird auch in den kommenden Jahren weiteren Support Erfahren. Kein hersteller könnte es sich leisten keine Reifen oder Laufräder mehr in 26 Zoll anzubieten.
Des weiteren wird das 26 Zoll Maß meiner Meinung nach auch nicht aussterben!


----------



## Deveron53_UK (17. November 2013)

Entschuldigen Sie die Übersetzung vom Englischen ins Deutsche!

Hat jemand bestellt oder gekauft eines dieser 2014 Fahrräder:

AMS 120 HPA 29, 


STING 120 RACE 29, 


STEREO 140 HPC PRO 29.


Ich habe einen Vorschlag für Sie:

Diese Räder sind mit einer Ringle Radium Laufradsatz mit Naben in blau eloxiert. Ich brauche einen vorderen 15QR blau eloxiert Sunringle Hub. Wenn jemand möchte mir Nabe, Naben, Radsatz verkaufen? Kontaktieren Sie mich, können wir reden Geld ...

Ich habe einen Yeti-Projekt im Gange.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (18. November 2013)

Hallo, 
Hat schon wer das neue AMS 130 bzw 150 HPA 27,5 unter den Hintern bekommen?
Im Moment stehen die beiden für mich zur Entscheidung gegen das Canyon Spectral. 
Preislich bewegt sich alles zwischen 2500 - 3000, aber die Nähe zum Händler vorort ist ein dickes Plus fürs Cube.


----------



## Deleted253406 (21. November 2013)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Hat schon wer das neue AMS 130 bzw 150 HPA 27,5 unter den Hintern bekommen?



Kaum.
Die Händler hier in der Umgebung bekommen die ersten 02/2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (21. November 2013)

Es geht doch. Ich bin das 150er im September auf dem Testival in Brixen gefahren.

Im Vergleich zu meinem AMS130 habe ich mich auch auf dem 150er von Anfang
an wohl gefühlt. Es läuft gefühlt (also absolut subjektiv) eine Spur stabiler.
Ist aber auch noch sehr handlich.

Ich kann es mir ganz gut als Nachfolger meines 130er vorstellen. 
Möchte aber auf jeden Fall auch noch einmal das Stereo im Vergleich fahren.
Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## DeppJones (22. November 2013)

Kennt jemand die Liefertermine für's Stereo HPC 140 Race in 20" (2014er Modell)? oder hat's schon jemand bekommen?


----------



## stromb6 (22. November 2013)

Hellslider schrieb:


> Das (güne) Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5 sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, aber 4.199,00 ist schon etwas viel...
> Wann gibts bei Cube die ersten Rabatte? im Frühjahr?



Das Bike wurde mir von meinem lokalen Händler um 3500 Euro angeboten, hab mich aber fürs SLT entschieden und das gibt es für 4400 Eier. Liefertermin für SL und SLT gibt der Händler mit 02/2014 an aber nur wenn das Bike jetzt bestellt wird und der Händler eines aus der ersten Lieferung erhält.


----------



## flyingstereo (24. November 2013)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Liefertermine für's Stereo HPC 140 Race in 20" (2014er Modell)? oder hat's schon jemand bekommen?



Sollten lieferbar sein. Mein Händler hat schon zwei bekommen...


----------



## Ghost-5100 (26. November 2013)

Also,

ich habe das Stereo 160 Super HPC Race in 20" bestellt. 
Soll lt Händler diese Woche noch geliefert werden.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. November 2013)

Eigentlich bin ich meinem mittlerweile hochgerüsteten 2011er AMS 130 total zufrieden. Wenn ich mir aber die neuen Stereos anschaue und auf die Gewichtsangabe blicke, dann könnte ich schon schwach werden. Zwar bin ich mit knapp 13kg einschließlich Reverb noch ganz gut unterwegs, wobei mit dem anstehenden Wechsel von DT Swiss OEM XPW 1600 auf DT Swiss 1550 Tricon (inklusive Furious Fred tubeless) sich sogar das Gewicht um ca. 300g nach unten korrigieren dürfte.
Bisher habe ich von Carbon wegen der nicht optimalen Punktbelastbarkeit  nicht sooo viel gehalten. Mittlerweile kenne ich aber so viele Biker die mit ihren Carbon Bikes auch nach zwei, drei Jahren keinerlei Probleme haben, so daß ich echt in Versuchung gerate.
Andererseits könnte man mit den vier Mille auch eine schöne Reise unternehmen oder dem Junior ein Stück mehr bei seiner Ausbildung unter die Arme greifen oder, oder ,oder...


----------



## Ghost-5100 (2. Dezember 2013)

So habe mein neues Cube Stereo 160 HPC Race 27.5 am Samstag vom Händler abgeholt . 

Sieht echt geil aus und Fahrspass bringt es auch.


----------



## DeppJones (19. Dezember 2013)

Gestern abend mein neues Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race (blach & blue) beim Händler abgeholt. Interessanterweise sind die Naben im DT-Laufradsatz mit Center-Lock Aufnahme .
Gewicht (mit Pedalen in 20"): 13,5kg (out of the Box). demnächst noch Umrüstung auf tubeless.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Dezember 2013)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Gestern abend mein neues Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race (blach & blue) beim Händler abgeholt. Interessanterweise sind die Naben im DT-Laufradsatz mit Center-Lock Aufnahme .
> Gewicht (mit Pedalen in 20"): 13,5kg (out of the Box). demnächst noch Umrüstung auf tubeless.



Seit ich die Tricons fahre, bin ich Centerlock-Fan. Ist schon ein ganzes Stück Arbeitsaufwand, den man sich bei der Montage und Wartung sparen kann.
Gibt es eigentlich beim CenterlockSystem irgendwelche nennenswerten Nachteile gegenüber der 6-Bolt ISS-Variante?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt weniger Auswahl an Scheiben und die naben gibt es nur von Shimano

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (20. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Es gibt weniger Auswahl an Scheiben und die naben gibt es nur von Shimano
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Zumindest Formula bietet noch Scheiben mit Centerlock an. Nachdem Formula 2012 wieder zweiteilige Scheiben herausbrachte, wollte ich sie an meiner R1 mal ausprobieren. (Ich wechselte 2011 auf XT-Scheiben, da das nervtötende Geklingel der einteiligen Formula-Scheiben einfach unerträglich war.  ) Jedoch habe ich hier lediglich 160er und 180er Scheiben mit Centerlock gefunden. Die 203er gab's leider nur als IS-Ausführung. Daher blieb ich letztendlich bei Shimano. Die neuen Centerlock-Scheiben mit Icetec laufen genau so angenehm ruhig und leise wie die IS-Schwestern.


----------



## mathijsen (9. Januar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welcher Hersteller hinter den LaufrÃ¤dern ("Cube EX 23.7") beim Fritzz 160 HPA Pro steckt?


Ist zwar schon ne Weile alt, die Frage, aber zumindest bei den Felgen, die bei den einfachen Hardtails unter Eigennnamen verkauft werden ("Cube ZX 24") steckt Alexrims dahinter. Hab da bisher weder Positives noch Negatives gehört. Scheint also ohne herausragende Eigenschaften unauffällig zu funktionieren. Von geringem Gewicht sollte man bei 23mm Innenweite in der Preisklasse aber nicht ausgehen.


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Januar 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ne Weile alt, die Frage, aber zumindest bei den Felgen, die bei den einfachen Hardtails unter Eigennnamen verkauft werden ("Cube ZX 24") steckt Alexrims dahinter. Hab da bisher weder Positives noch Negatives gehört. Scheint also ohne herausragende Eigenschaften unauffällig zu funktionieren. Von geringem Gewicht sollte man bei 23mm Innenweite in der Preisklasse aber nicht ausgehen.



Besser spät, als nie!  Danke schön!


----------



## mathijsen (30. Januar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Besser spät, als nie!  Danke schön!


Meine Vermutung bzgl. der Felgen stimmte! Beim googlen nach dem Fritzz ist das erste Bild gleich dieses hochaufgelöste: http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2014/cccc/bike/fully/zoom/564200-fritzz160hpapro27_5blackblue.jpg
Dort kann man den Namen "Alexrims" auf den Felgen erkennen. Unter Beachtung der angegebenen Innenweite, der Preisklasse und des erkennbaren Profils kommt auf der Alexrims-Webseite eigentlich nur die MD23 infrage (eine "EX 23.7" gibt es nicht): http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?sc=1&cat=19&cat2=20&pid=57
Die ist sogar tubeless-ready. Bei einem 2000€-Bike keine Selbstverständlichkeit! Und mit 500g auch nicht schwer.


----------

